# Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.



## Daddy-0- (Dec 29, 2009)

My Christmas present from the favorite dog was going to be a dead skunk. Of course, her plan changed when the skunk sprayed her square in the face. What did she do? She ran onto the porch and rolled all over the couch and sneezed a lot. So...... What is your favorite de skunk-de-fying recipe? All ideas and home remedies are welcome. This happens about once a year and I am never get good results from the store bought stuff. Please don't say shoot the dog because she still has cute going for her.

View attachment 1289


View attachment 1289


/monthly_2010_05/100_0109.jpg.f56c80e56137c1a491a71bc4a38986c7.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

What does this have to do with Buildings, Codes, or ConstructionI don't know BUT:

•1 quart (or liter) of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide, H2O2.

Use fresh (unopened) hydrogen peroxide (H2O2). Hydrogen peroxide eventually turns into water (H2O).

•1/4 cup (50 ml.) of Baking Soda

•1 teaspoon (5 ml.) of Liquid Soap

•1 pair of plastic or latex gloves

•Bathe the dog outside or, if it's too dark or cold, in the bathroom with the door closed and window opened.

•Combine the ingredients in an open container (do not store in a sealed bottle--it will explode).

•Using gloves, wash your dog with lukewarm water and the mixture while the mixture is bubbling. Work the mixture well into the fur.

•Be sure to concentrate on the area that was sprayed.

•Keep mixture away from your dog's face and eyes (it's a harsh solution). (If your dog has been sprayed in the face, try Tricotine Liquid Douche Concentrate or any over-the-counter douche.)

•Let the mixture stand for 10 minutes or so before rinsing off.

•Rinse the dog with lukewarm tap water. Don't wash the mixture into your dog's eyes (use a washcloth to cover the eyes if you're rinsing the head).

•After bathing, check your dog's eyes. If they are red and watering, your dog may have taken a direct hit in the face. Skunk spray won't blind the dog, but it's very painful. Contact a vet.

Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, when combined, become a "chemical engine" for churning out oxygen. That's why it has to be used immediately after mixing. The soap breaks up the oils in the skunk spray, allowing the other ingredients to do their work.


----------



## Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

Well you are right about one thing - she's a good looking dog!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

Mark! Good recipe! It might be better places in the need for improve ventilation in homes! :roll:


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

we would always use tomato juice or tomato soup.  I think it is somewhere in an old version of UBC (just trying to keep somewhat on topic)


----------



## mark handler (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> we would always use tomato juice or tomato soup.  I think it is somewhere in an old version of UBC (just trying to keep somewhat on topic)


Covers the oder but not the cause, It is like spraying air freshener over a pile, without removing the pile


----------



## pwood (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

i'm with coug dad on this one. tomato juice and lots of it. it's easier on the dog and the owner. look at the bright side, it could have been a porcupine :mrgreen:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

If it happens more than once a piece of lead behind the ear will work :twisted:


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.



			
				Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> She ran onto the porch and rolled all over the couch and sneezed a lot.


You have a couch on your porch??? :lol:


----------



## jim baird (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

Some years ago I had a dog that would not stop barking at something under a low deck that serves as a landing.

When I shooed the dog away and lay down with my flashlight and peered beneath, all I could see was a skunk's rear end about six feet away.  It was raised up and his little sphincter or whatever was pulsing out and back in, like a puckering pair of lips, but I guess he was out of musk.  I didn't stick around one minute longer. :lol:


----------



## PORTEOUS (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

I agree w/ MTcabin, 410ga for the skunk and tomato juice/soup for the dog


----------



## PORTEOUS (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

I know you were'nt talking about the dog?


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

*WARNING*

Don't shoot one if you are in close proximity because they spray after being hit.   Learned that one the hard way


----------



## JBI (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

Jim B - TMI!

(That's 'Too Much Information' for those without teenagers in the house.)

Interesting recipe. Does it actually work though. Not too comfortable with the whole 'it will explode' thing. My wife's got a dog I'd like to shoot, he doesn't bother skunks though, he's just a miserable SOB!  :lol:


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

I know that this was off topic big time so thanks for playing along everyone.

The couch is on the porch but it is more like a sun room or a four season room. It is wicker outdoor furniture.

I have heard of the peroxide recipe but I have never tried it. This seems like a good one to me so I will try it! Thanks everyone. She is getting tired of sleeping outside.


----------



## pwood (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.



			
				PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> I agree w/ MTcabin, 410ga for the skunk and tomato juice/soup for the dog


many years ago when in had roommates that drank alot i came home to a house that smelled like a skunk sprayed in the basement. my roommate went into the basement to stoke the woodstove and was suprised by a skunk and he responded by running upstairs and getting his 12 guage and splattering the critter on the basement walls. i moved out immediately. :mrgreen:


----------



## docgj (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

H2O2 soultion works. My sons dog was sprayed early one morning...didn't notice the smell untill she bolted by me at the door and jumped in bed with my wife. Not a fun morning.

Also boiling white vinegar on the stove will remove most of the interior smell. House will smell like pickles but better than the alternative.

docgj


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Sorry, WARNING, This topic stinks.

Yes, it's way better to blast-em outside rather than in


----------

